# I'm so shocked



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

My beautiful boy Maverick has been missing for over a year now and I recently posted again on craigslist just to see if anyone knew anything. Some people if we could even call them that have been very hateful about it. They told me to "f off" and "get a life" "that he is probably dead but he was a f-ing ugly dog anyway who looked like he had a disease". I miss my buddy so much and it really hurts that he is gone and then there are losers like this. Don't people have better things to do?! Anyway just a rant I will leave it with some pics of my pretty boy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

People can be so rude - especially on the internet where they feel "anonymous". So sorry people have been so mean and sorry your buddy is gone. It's heartbreaking!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, so sorry he is missing. :hug: He is adorable...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks you guys. I guess I will never understand people


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry he is gone.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

People! I'm so sorry your loss has been aggravated by rude, crass ****-sapiens! (You're right...using the term "people" elevates them needlessly!) 

It looks like you and Maverick did a lot of things together and he loved you as much as you loved him. What were those trophies that you and he won?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! We won all categories in our age group and all catagories over all as well! The catagories were obediance, showmanship, and agility. That was a very great day! It was really hard doing the show this year without him but Baxter, my corgi, and I did pretty well.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Hugs, sometimes I hate people, but I have never said that about an animal :slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats awful he is very handsome, so people are so rude


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just ignore them. They obviously live such an awful life that they feel the need to try and bring others down in an attempt to build themselves up. Whoever would say something hurtful like that is just a loser. I wouldn't let it get to you.  :hug: Never give up trying to find your dog. I've heard of pets missing for years and then suddenly show up somewhere and get reunited with their owners. Good luck, I hope you find him!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys I hope to find him. He is very missed


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Your dog is so beautiful! There are just weirdos out there who "troll" craigslist and are looking for ads to reply to in a rude, hurtful way. They have no life and that's how they get their kicks. 
I hope you find your dog soon! There are lots of stories of dogs being lost for months or years and then being found. Anyway, those are great pics of your boy!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Thank you! We won all categories in our age group and all catagories over all as well! The catagories were obediance, showmanship, and agility. That was a very great day! It was really hard doing the show this year without him but Baxter, my corgi, and I did pretty well.


How awesome!!! That reflects not only a lot of time and hard work, but a great relationship as well! I can appreciate that doing this year's show without him must have been very difficult. As with any loss, the anniversaries and special events we shared are poignant reminders of the empty space we now feel. They're also stepping stones to healing...but that takes time. I'm sure lots of us here wish we could give you hugs in person...but cyber hugs will have to do! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! I just wish he would just show up. Or someone would just have him and tell me. Alot of dogs got stolen that weekend and they have located some but I would just be happy to have him back- no questions asked.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

OK, this might just be a little 'conspiracy-theorist' in me, but do you know the people who were so rude about your lost dog? Sometimes guilty people have that kind of angry reaction when they feel they've been caught... Anyway, I'm not sure how much that theory is worth, especially coming from some random person over the internet , but that's what I'd think if I were in your shoes. 

So sorry about your dog... he looks like a sweetheart


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good idea, I will ask my dad to look into it. Thank you


----------

